# CD's with Surround Sound?



## U4CX (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello,

I have a quick question about surround sound CD's. I have a DVD/CD player hooked up with 5 speakers surround sound. When I play DVD or a CD, I hear the sound coming from all 5 speakers, so everything's good. But there are a few CD's that doesn't have surround sound and I only hear the sound from 2 speakers.

All the CD's aren't pirated/burned or anything, and I'm sure they're original copies. Is it just that some CD's have surround sound and some don't? Is there a way to tell this before buying the CD's?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The CD's that have surround will be clearly marked as having it; 99.99% do not. What you're hearing is probably your system creating a signal to send to the rear speakers. Set you system to "Stereo" or "Direct" and you'll hear it only from the fronts. Set it to "Simulated" or "Digital Signal Processing" or "Hall" or "Club' (every mfgr uses different terms - but you get the picture) and you'll hear the rear speakers but it will not be true surround sound.


----------



## U4CX (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks a lot, that cleared things up


----------

